# Golok information



## christop (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/christop67/000_0911.jpgHello. I was trying to find out if this is considered a Golok. It came in a box of WWII items that I received from someone. It belonged to their grandfather who served during the war. Im just trying to find out if its from that era. I will try and post a picture. I can email anyone who is interested in helping. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm definately no expert, but that doesn't look like a golok to me, it looks like a tenegre.

Oh, take a look here:
http://www.vikingsword.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3113&highlight=tenegre

If you have questions that forum is one of the better places to ask.

Lamont


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

Kinda halfway between a talibon and a bangkon.


----------



## christop (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Hopefully I can identify it.


----------



## christop (Oct 9, 2007)

I looked up tenegre and that looks more like it. Im going to post it in the link that was provided. Thanks again.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2007)

christop said:


> It came in a box of WWII items that I received from someone.



That's good luck!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like a Barong and Pira Cotabota mixture from my view.  Custom deal, very nice piece! www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com for a good source of reference. Brad


----------

